# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  اطواق للشعر حلوين كتير{مجموعه كبيره..

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 








*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.*

*اطواق للشعر ونازل كتير من السنه الي فاتت 2009 الى الان* 
*اشكالهم كتير حلوين* 


**

**

**

**

**

**

*على اللبس كتير حلوين مش اشوي كتير* 


**

**

**

**

**

**

*فضييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييعه بتجنن* 




**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**
*نااااااااااااااااااااااااعمه*

----------


## باريسيا

*[align=center] 
بتمنى يعجبكم 

ولنشوف الردود 
[/align]*

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلوين كثير 
بحننو 

يسلموا باريسيا

----------


## بنت الشديفات

وووووووووووووووووووووووووواااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااوووووووووووووووووووووو
بيجننو من الاخر باريسيا يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## باريسيا

*تسلمولي على طلتكم* 
*وردكم* 
*احترامي الكم* 
*ولكل الي بيردوا على مواضيعي*

----------


## اسلام الدولات

حلوين كتيييير يسلمو ياحلو كلك زوق

----------

